# 2008 928 with 105



## Dave Riley (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm looking to purchase a new road bike this year. I'm a 55 year old who is looking for a bike I can put a lot of miles on. No bike racing experience(yet)..I'm a runner/triathlete, and will do most of my training on this bike. I'm riding a Trek 1000 with a ton of miles at the moment. I'm considering the 928 (with 105) , the Cannondale Synapse 5, Felt 35, and a few others near the $2000 price point. I like the look of the 928 frame. The cables are routed internally aren't they ? If anyone has any thoughts or feedback I'd appreciate it.


----------



## cueoner (Apr 13, 2007)

I recently bought this exact bike 6 wks ago - 2008 928 with 105. Yes, the cables are routed internally. It rides very smooth (as compared to an old Giant OCR3 - comparable to your Trek 1000). The relaxed geometry is very comfortable for long rides so it should be perfect for your training if you just want to log a lot of miles. Longest i've taken it so far was for a 40 miler with some rough roads and I didn't feel beat up at all afterwards.

You can also make the bike fit more slightly aggressive by lowering the bars and/or getting a different stem.

I love the bike - been riding every chance I get. I'm logging about 80-100 miles a week so far and it's been nothing but smiles.  

Unfortunately I can't compare it to the others you listed, but as everyone else on the forum says - try all of them and see which one feels the best to you. Good luck!


----------



## lacina (Jan 6, 2008)

*similiar experience*

I'm not much older than you (58) and my wife gave me a 2007 928 C2C with Ultegra components as a 35th anniversary present. I too am something of a beginner. You may want to spend the extra bucks for the Ultegra components as I have been very happy with them. Either way, I don't think you will regret buying a Bianchi.


----------



## Eddie7 (Jun 5, 2008)

*928 - 105*

I recently bought a 928 with 105 and an ultegra rear mech.
I don't have a great deal to compare it with but I've found it more comfortable and oddly much quieter than my aluminium Hybrid which I use to commute on. 

I've heard reports that it isn't the lightest carbon bike frame for the money but it is quite distinctive. 

It is a pleasure to ride, highly recommended and makes a change to the usual cannondale and specialized road bikes I see on my circuit.


----------



## yfdcap (Jun 6, 2008)

Just picked mine up yesterday. Only have 15 miles so can't give to much feedback yet. Seems very smooth.


----------



## Dave Riley (Sep 22, 2005)

*Beautiful Bike!*

Thanks for posting the picture of your 928. I was leaning toward the other (silver/black) color option but the red/black kind of grows on you. How's the ride so far? I'm hoping to get my new bike by the end of September.
Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## yfdcap (Jun 6, 2008)

Dave Riley said:


> Thanks for posting the picture of your 928. I was leaning toward the other (silver/black) color option but the red/black kind of grows on you. How's the ride so far? I'm hoping to get my new bike by the end of September.
> Thanks again,
> Dave


Hey Dave. I am working my way up to a century day. I am not rushing it though. I have been riding nothing but mountain bikes for quite awhile. It is also 114 degrees out here and getting hotter every day. I have just over 100 miles on it thus far. So far, I am really liking it. It is very smooth. I have some roads that are pretty bad. The carbon frame soaks up the bumps nicely. The bike has somewhat of a relaxed riding position. At least by todays standards. It is comfortable on longer rides as advertised. This was one of the reasons I bought it. I am 46 and alot of the "race" bikes out there just don't feel good after about a hour. This is not to say it can not be raced. I have taken some fast twisty roads with nice descents at speed and this bike flat handles. I hope to race it this next year. I must say this bike is one of the best looking bikes out there also. It gets alot of looks and compliments. 
What are you waiting for. Go get one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Riley (Sep 22, 2005)

*928*

I can't stop looking at the picture of your bike. I'm going to the bike shop tomorrow to see about getting one to test ride. They have a 54 in stock but it's way too small...I ride a 60 Trek road bike and a 58 Cervelo tri bike. I'm also going to ride a Felt Z-35 and a Cannondale Synapse 5 before I make my purchase. Neither of those bikes get my attention quite like the 928 at this point. I wish I could buy one tomorrow but I won't have the $$ until September (I'm working OT and special details to save the cash).
Thanks for your feedback,
Dave


----------



## hrstrat57 (Mar 16, 2008)

yfdcap said:


> Hey Dave. I am working my way up to a century day. I am not rushing it though. I have been riding nothing but mountain bikes for quite awhile. It is also 114 degrees out here and getting hotter every day. I have just over 100 miles on it thus far. So far, I am really liking it. It is very smooth. I have some roads that are pretty bad. The carbon frame soaks up the bumps nicely. The bike has somewhat of a relaxed riding position. At least by todays standards. It is comfortable on longer rides as advertised. This was one of the reasons I bought it. I am 46 and alot of the "race" bikes out there just don't feel good after about a hour. This is not to say it can not be raced. I have taken some fast twisty roads with nice descents at speed and this bike flat handles. I hope to race it this next year. I must say this bike is one of the best looking bikes out there also. It gets alot of looks and compliments.


Keep posting your thoughts.....I have one of these on my radar screen too!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## yfdcap (Jun 6, 2008)

hrstrat57 said:


> Keep posting your thoughts.....I have one of these on my radar screen too!!!!:thumbsup:


Will do. I just converted to tubeless today. Going to try 90 psi for a while.


----------



## cueoner (Apr 13, 2007)

here's a picture of my 2008 928 with 105 in the white/silver color. I swapped out the saddle for a celeste Fizik Arione and also changed the bar tape to match. I have 900 miles on it now. Bike rides great. The carbon feels great on long rides and rides smooth.


----------



## yfdcap (Jun 6, 2008)

Very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## cueoner (Apr 13, 2007)

yours is very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## mclarent (May 9, 2008)

Not a criticism, but the bars on these two bikes do look a bit bigger than normal, certainly different proportions to my Via Nirone (also a C2C). Can I ask what frame size they are?


----------



## cueoner (Apr 13, 2007)

mine above (the black/celeste) is a 53cm.

also note - it may be the angle that the picture was taken that makes the bars look funny. in my picture, the saddle looks lower than the bars which is not the case.


----------



## mclarent (May 9, 2008)

Ah, ok, thanks. Mine is a 59 and on the wall opposite the laptop - I was looking at my bars thinking "hmmmm"!


----------



## leviathans_child (May 23, 2008)

keep saving...get a tcube...better looking


----------

